# Short ATA bows for feild.



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anybody shoot short ATA bows for Field? 
I ask cause I have an '07 Vectrix. 

I would like to know if anybody had any sucess with short ATA for field.
I'd like to know what guys shoot.

My set up is Spot Hogg, infinty Rest with a blade.
Shyuba Carbon site with Sure-loc 29mm Black Eagle housing and with a 6x lens,
36 inch Doinker with a matching 10" single sidebar....
28.5" draw length, 55# draw weight
Easton 430 A.C.E.

Thanks,
3


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Shoot the game and find out for yourself. Several people shoot shorter bows with good success. Its all really down to the archers preference. The cuz and Jesse B (IMO two of the greatest field shooters ever) have both done their time behind an maxxis 35, and Jesse has shot with an alphaelite several times as well.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Unless you're talking a serioiusly short bow (I.e. 32" or less), shouldn't be an issue. I just don't think the longer A-As do much for shorter DLs (I.e. 28ish"). I'm at 28" and always stayed around a 37" A-A w/ a 7" BH for dots and 3D, 34-36" for hunting. As long as the bow isn't too radical and has enough sight window, shooting field shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 3-D STEW (Oct 2, 2004)

I shoot field with a group of guys at Ben Avery Shooting Ranges during the fall/winter season. One of the them by the name of Billy Guy often shoots a Bowtech "General I think and he shoots it as nearly as well as when he shoots his Bowman. He shoots very well,he has won the the Az state feild crown more then a few times. He still finishes in the top two or three. I've learned much about shooting field archery from him. I can't get close to him in score shooting my Hoyt pro-elite or my Mathews Ovation. Bill Stewart


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with shooting a shorter bow. Like was said I wouldn't go shorter then 35-36" though. 

I have been shooting a Katera XL at 35" for the past two seasons and love it. I switched from a PE and have shot higher scores with it then I ever did with the PE. Granted I shoot better bow. But when I made the switch there was no fall off at all. 

Cousins shot some great scores with his AM35 and Maxxis35 before going back to his CEs. I don't remember Jesse shooting an AE at all. He is shooting a VE+ and has been all year. But I know a few guys that have always shot longer bows and switched to AEs this year and have been shooting lights out. I spoke to Doug Williams at a shoot a couple weeks ago and he loves his. He shot a 556 or so one day with 86Xs with that short bow. He also was telling me about the best field half he has ever shot in his life a week or so prior to the shoot. He shot a 269 half with 55Xs, that's right the only point he dropped was the only X he missed. 

That being said. I want a new bow and am going to go to a VE+ and scrunch it down to about 38.5" or so. I could shoot fine with an AE but I want something just a touch longer for string angle purposes. But when I get it if I'm not shooting the scores I want to shoot or it doesn't fit as well or hold as well as my Katera does or as well as the AEs I've played with do for me I will sell it and go to an AE. 

If the bow fits you well and you shoot it well don't worry about what bows others are shooting. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Kade said:


> Nothing wrong with shooting a shorter bow. Like was said I wouldn't go shorter then 35-36" though.
> 
> I have been shooting a Katera XL at 35" for the past two seasons and love it. I switched from a PE and have shot higher scores with it then I ever did with the PE. Granted I shoot better bow. But when I made the switch there was no fall off at all.
> 
> ...


Whoops, I guess I got mixed up there.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I am shooting a contender with 2000 limbs 38 aa and it working great for me with a 27.25 draw


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

redman said:


> I am shooting a contender with 2000 limbs 38 aa and it working great for me with a 27.25 draw


38" ain't short. I think 36" is the top end of short lol




---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

Well thanks y'all.... I been shooting the Vectrix almost everyday, I'm gonna give a shot on the club shoot. Remember fellas the Vectrix only 33". the only way to know is to try!!!


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

A guy won the Mid-Atlantic sectionals last year with an Axe-6. I think he shot a 551 and 553.


----------

